# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Construcción de una gran presa en Puerto Rico en el NO-DO

## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 8' 34'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-284/1468408/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

